# Veneto? Max tire size??



## Haral (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Veneto, and short of buying and trying, does anyone know if a 700-30 tire will fit? The frame looks and measures OK, but has anyone tried it?

Bike would make a great dirt road cruiser, since I own it already, and love the ride/handling, seems a better choice than buying another bike.


----------

